# JTabbedPane Closebutton integrieren



## LittleJava (29. Nov 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich adde durch einen Klick auf einen Button ein Tab zu meinem MainFrame:

```
public void addTab(String tabName) {
		JPanel p = new JPanel();
		p.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		JTextArea tArea = new JTextArea(140, 120);
		tArea.setEditable(false);

		textScrollPane = new JScrollPane(tArea,
				ScrollPaneConstants.VERTICAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS,
				ScrollPaneConstants.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);
		p.add(textScrollPane);
		qTabPanel.addTab(tabName, p);
		
		areas.put(tabName, tArea);

	}
```

Nun möchte ich gerne, dass neben dem Tabname ein Button bei jeder Erzeugung eines Tabs neben dem  Tabnamen ist und beim Klick darauf, dass Tab geschlossen wird. 
Ausprobiert habe ich es natürlich, so dass ich ein Button erzeuge und versuche diesen dem Tab hinzu zufügen. Diesen füge ich dann beim ActionListener folgenden Befehl ein:

```
// qTabPanel.setComponentAt(qTabPanel.getTabCount() - 1, null);
```
Nur sind nur zwei 2 Parameter bei der Übergabe beim add Befehl erlaubt:


```
qTabPanel.addTab(tabName, p);
```
Wo kann ich den Button hinzufügen?
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Nov 2013)

Ich habe sowas auch mal gemacht, kann dir heute Abend vielleicht was dazu schicken. Erstmal rauskramen den Code


----------



## turtle (29. Nov 2013)

Du kannst über setTabComponentAt ein beliebiges Panel einem Tab hinzufügen, also auch eins in dem ein Close-Button enthalten ist. Hier eine kleine Demo, die ich mal schnell zusammengehackt habe.


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.GridBagConstraints;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTabbedPane;

public class Close extends JPanel {
	JTabbedPane tabPane;
	private ContentPanel contentPanel;

	class ContentPanel extends JPanel {
		private JLabel contentLabel = null;

		public ContentPanel() {
			contentLabel = new JLabel("Content");
			add(contentLabel);
		}

	}

	public Close() {
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		tabPane = new JTabbedPane();
		contentPanel = new ContentPanel();
		tabPane.addTab("Tab-1", contentPanel);
		tabPane.addTab("Tab-2", new JLabel("2"));
		tabPane.addTab("Tab-3", new JLabel("3"));
		int index = tabPane.indexOfTab("Tab-1");
		JPanel pnlTab = new JPanel(new GridBagLayout());
		pnlTab.setOpaque(false);
		JLabel lblTitle = new JLabel("Turtle");
		JButton btnClose = new JButton("x");
		GridBagConstraints gbc = new GridBagConstraints();
		gbc.gridx = 0;
		gbc.gridy = 0;
		gbc.weightx = 1;

		pnlTab.add(lblTitle, gbc);

		gbc.gridx++;
		gbc.weightx = 0;
		pnlTab.add(btnClose, gbc);

		tabPane.setTabComponentAt(index, pnlTab);

		btnClose.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

			@Override
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.out.println("close it");
				tabPane.remove(contentPanel);
			}
		});
		add(tabPane, BorderLayout.CENTER);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Close demo");
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.add(new Close());
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## LittleJava (29. Nov 2013)

Ich würde gerne bei mir folgende Klasse einbinden:


```
package de.dbsystems.risbhf.abnehmerqueue.gui;

import java.awt.BasicStroke;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Stroke;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;

import javax.swing.AbstractButton;
import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTabbedPane;
import javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonUI;

public class ButtonTabComponent extends JPanel {
	 private final JTabbedPane pane;
	    private final JLabel label;
	    private final JButton button = new TabButton();

	    public ButtonTabComponent(String title, JTabbedPane pane) {
	        //unset default FlowLayout' gaps
	        super(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT, 0, 0));
	        if (pane == null) {
	            throw new NullPointerException("TabbedPane is null");
	        }
	        this.pane = pane;
	        setOpaque(false);
	        label = new JLabel(title);
	        
	        add(label);
	        //add more space between the label and the button
	        label.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(0, 0, 0, 5));
	        add(button);
	        //add more space to the top of the component
	        setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(2, 0, 0, 0));
	    }

	    private class TabButton extends JButton implements ActionListener {
	        public TabButton() {
	            int size = 17;
	            setPreferredSize(new Dimension(size, size));
	            setToolTipText("close this tab");
	            //Make the button looks the same for all Laf's
	            setUI(new BasicButtonUI());
	            //Make it transparent
	            setContentAreaFilled(false);
	            //No need to be focusable
	            setFocusable(false);
	            setBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder());
	            setBorderPainted(false);
	            //Making nice rollover effect
	            //we use the same listener for all buttons
	            addMouseListener(buttonMouseListener);
	            setRolloverEnabled(true);
	            //Close the proper tab by clicking the button
	            addActionListener(this);            
	        }

	        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
	            int i = pane.indexOfTabComponent(ButtonTabComponent.this);
	            if (i != -1) {
	                pane.remove(i);
	            }
	        }

	        //we don't want to update UI for this button
	        public void updateUI() {
	        }

	        //paint the cross
	        protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
	            super.paintComponent(g);
	            Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
	            Stroke stroke = g2.getStroke();
	            //shift the image for pressed buttons
	            if (!getModel().isPressed()) {
	                g2.translate(-1, -1);
	            } 
	            g2.setStroke(new BasicStroke(2));
	            g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
	            if (getModel().isRollover()) {
	                g.setColor(Color.MAGENTA);
	            }            
	            int delta = 6;
	            g.drawLine(delta, delta, getWidth() - delta - 1, getHeight() - delta - 1);
	            g.drawLine(getWidth() - delta - 1, delta, delta, getHeight() - delta - 1);
	            //leave the graphics unchanged
	            if (!getModel().isPressed()) {
	                g.translate(1, 1);
	            }
	            g2.setStroke(stroke);
	        }
	    }

	    private final static MouseListener buttonMouseListener = new MouseAdapter() {
	        public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {
	            Component component = e.getComponent();
	            if (component instanceof AbstractButton) {
	                AbstractButton button = (AbstractButton) component;
	                button.setBorderPainted(true);
	            }
	        }

	        public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {
	            Component component = e.getComponent();
	            if (component instanceof AbstractButton) {
	                AbstractButton button = (AbstractButton) component;
	                button.setBorderPainted(false);
	            }
	        }
	    };

}
```

Ich verstehe nicht, wie ich das konkret bei meinem code einbinde, da ich ja bereits tabs durch einen ButtonKlick erzeuge.  Hier würde ich die obige Beispielklasse bzw. deine Klasse bei mir einbinden:

qTabPanel.setTabComponentAt(null, new ButtonTabComponent(tabName, qTabPanel));

Da wird die Übergabe eines Titels verlangt, den ich übergebe als "tabName". Dazu kommt die Übergabe von JTabbedPane, die ich durch die Übergabe meines Tabs "qTabPanel" gewährleiste. Des Weiteren wird an der Stelle, die ich "null" gesetzt habe, ein Index verlangt. Was ist dieser Index bzw, wie behandele ich den? Den Titel übergebe ich meiner Methode addTab() schon beim Aufrufen (siehe Anfangspost bei mir). Ich bin von der Komplexität gerade echt überfordert und verzweifelt. Turtle ich verstehe nicht richtig, wie dein Beispiel mir helfen soll, dass in mein Projekt einzubinden. Meine Verwirrung ist groß.


----------



## turtle (29. Nov 2013)

```
Was ist dieser Index bzw, wie behandele ich den?
```

Eine JTabbedPane verwaltet eine Liste von Tabs 0..n. in meinem Beispiel gilt


Tab-1-->contentPanel-->mit einem JLabel("Content") auf Index 0
Tab-2-->mit einem JLabel("2") auf Index 1
Tab-3-->mit einem JLabel("3") auf Index 2
Also gibt Index an, welches Tab gemeint ist. Im Beispiel habe ich nur auf ContentPanel den Close-Button und weiß daher beim Schließen genau, welches Tab gemeint ist.

Wenn du mehrere/alle Tabs per Close-Button schließen möchtest, musst du halt wissen, welche Tabs vorhanden sind und welches geschlossen werden soll. Hier hilft vielleicht tabPane.getSelectedIndex().

PS: In deinem Code verwirrt mich noch das paintComponent() auf TabButton. Ich würde hier einfach ein Icon nehmen.


----------



## LittleJava (29. Nov 2013)

Danke dir Turtle.
Aber noch ein paar Punkte sind für mich offen:

Bei meiner Funktion addtab() wird ein Panel erstellt, welchem eine Scrollbar mit einer TextArea übergeben wird. Dieses Panel sowie den Tabtitel füge ich dann meinem JTabbedPane qTabPane hinzu. Wie soll ich den noch ein Panel wie z.B. deins  einbinden?


----------



## LittleJava (29. Nov 2013)

Ok ich habs geschafft . Danke euch.


----------

